# pour un retour à app store



## denisdurden (22 Novembre 2012)

Je suis fatigué de voir une nouvelle fois l'app store et itunes (iOS) en panne. Depuis le passage à IOS 6 et la refonte de ces services, les bugs sont quasi-quotidiens, "bloqué sur chargement en cours".
Dire qu'avant cela, je trouvais cela génial.


----------



## Lauange (22 Novembre 2012)

C'est le début de la décadence de l'Empire.


----------

